# 2020 SCB r-24



## JRCaTm (Jun 27, 2016)

Thinking about ordering the next one already. 400 Mercury Verado with Platinum warranty. Pictures show all the features as there too many to list. Serious inquiries only please. 
Nine/Cinco/Six.648.6575


----------



## Capt. Rick Baker (Jun 16, 2021)

What kind of speed do you get? She’s Beautiful


----------



## Redhawg (Feb 12, 2021)

pm me price and location


----------



## JRCaTm (Jun 27, 2016)

Capt. Rick Baker said:


> What kind of speed do you get? She’s Beautiful


62mph


----------

